

Chip would constantly "know" where it is in space-time - jdnier
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/06/15/why-is-the-us-government-working-frantically-to-ge.aspx

======
jdnier
A project designated the "Chip-Scale Combinatorial Atomic Navigator".

